# ناقر ونقير   هههههه موضوع ملائكى



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 

موضوع جديد 

وفكرة مبتكرة 


نظرا لان بتجيى لى طلبات كتير على الخاص 


خشى ناقرى معانا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ففكرت بهذا الموضوع الملائكى 


اللى بهدية لكل محبى المشاغبة 



وفى بالى شخصية معينة 


هتقوم قصادى بدور نقير 


لقضايا عامة 

غير شخصية اطلاقا 


لكن هية او هو يتبنى الخط العكسى 

ويؤمن بة ويدافع عنة 


فى ناقر ونقير 


فهل من مرشح ليكون نقير 

ولا اكلم اللى فى بالى 

ولا الغى الموضوع الملائكى دة 





اوعدكم بالمتعة 
وسابعد عن تفاهة الخلاف


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 مايو 2010)

*طب مش كنتي تخلي الموضوع ده للصبح عشان الناس تبقي لسة فايقة للنقار
ملحوظة انا هتفرج بس مش هناقر لاني مرهق*


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *طب مش كنتي تخلي الموضوع ده للصبح عشان الناس تبقي لسة فايقة للنقار*
> *ملحوظة انا هتفرج بس مش هناقر لاني مرهق*


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا ما انا قاصدة علشان نفوق المرهقين 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وحشتنى تعليقاتك الغالية ومشاركاتك الحلوة ماجد 


حمد للة على السلامة


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*موضوع زي العسل هههههههههههههه*

*وانتي عارفاني مش بحب ابدا لا اناقرك انتي بالذات ولا بحب اتبنى وجهة النظر المخالفه خااالص*

*فخدي راحتك عالاخر ههههههههه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*ماجد سلامتك من الارهاق اخي *

*وان شاء الله تخلص من الارهاق نهائيا ولو هتشارك هنا ايمي هتزود ارهاقك*

*اقصد طبعا هتطيرو ههههههههههه*
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 مايو 2010)

*اتمني مكنش انا المقصود باللي في بالي

علي كل حال شكرا بس برضة مش هناقر علي الاقل لما اعرف الموضوع المطلوب النقار فية مش يمكن اكون متفق معاكي فية

انا ستني لما يدخل حد تاني يناقر معاكي*


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

هما 4 هنا فقط 
اللى ممكن 

ارشحهم 
ليقوموا بدور نقير 

لانهم 

من انضج الشخصيات التى عرفتها 
وعلى مر عصور نقاش 

وبمواضيع مختلفة 

اثبتوا رقى ونضج واحترام عالى 

جدا للحوار ولادابة وللاحترام للمحاور 


كنا نختلف 


لكن ابدا لم يقع بيننا كراهية الخلاف


لان الشفافية والصراحة والنضج 


كانت كفيلة بحل الخلاف وحصرة 


هولاء ال 4 الذين ارشحهم لدور نقير 



هم
















































ولا استنى اقول لكم مييييييييييييييييين ال 4 

بعد 
ما اشوف هل حد 


يحب يرشح نفسة للنقير مع نقارى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع زي العسل هههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *وانتي عارفاني مش بحب ابدا لا اناقرك انتي بالذات ولا بحب اتبنى وجهة النظر المخالفه خااالص*​
> *فخدي راحتك عالاخر ههههههههه*​


 


:download:


بقول ما تستعجليش على قضاكى 

انتى بالذات عارفة غلاوتك عندى 


وشوف الثقة اللى فى العالم الالمانى دول 


عرفت نفسها فورا وحصريا 


برضة مستنية الترشيحات


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ماجد سلامتك من الارهاق اخي *
> 
> *وان شاء الله تخلص من الارهاق نهائيا ولو هتشارك هنا ايمي هتزود ارهاقك*
> 
> ...



*ربنا يخليكي يا بسم الصليب
انا عارف اسماشيل من زمان هي اول واحد اختلفت معه في الراي اول مدخلت المنتدي
عشان كده لو هتناقر معها لازم يكون اليوم من الاول و علي رواقة و اكون عارف الموضوع عشان استعد لها بالسلاح و الترس المناسب*


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *اتمني مكنش انا المقصود باللي في بالي*
> 
> *علي كل حال شكرا بس برضة مش هناقر علي الاقل لما اعرف الموضوع المطلوب النقار فية مش يمكن اكون متفق معاكي فية*
> 
> *انا ستني لما يدخل حد تاني يناقر معاكي*


 

:download:



تؤ تؤ تؤ 

ما كانش العشم 


ما تخافش يا ماجد انا مش ممكن اقتحم 
بستاذن وبتشاور فى كل نقطة 


بس الصد والرد هيكون تبع الموضوع عفوى جدا 

يعنى 


برضة مستنية الترشيحات


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

بس ماجد لة حق بنقطة 


احدد موضوع النقار 
ومن يجد بنفسة الرغبة للقيام بدور نقير 

فليتقدم 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


موضوع النقار 


*النقار  الاول   1*

*عريس  من مصر ولا ياخدها ويهاجر* 





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هل من مناقر


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 مايو 2010)

*مش فاهم؟*


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*حد يزاود ههههههههههه*

*بقولك لو ملقتيش حد ياخد دور نقير انا موجوده هههههههههههههه*

*اضربي كلكس وانا اجي على طول هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا بسم الصليب*
> *انا عارف اسماشيل من زمان هي اول واحد اختلفت معه في الراي اول مدخلت المنتدي*
> *عشان كده لو هتناقر معها لازم يكون اليوم من الاول و علي رواقة و اكون عارف الموضوع عشان استعد لها بالسلاح و الترس المناسب*


 

:download:

لاحول العالم 

اشهد الا الة الا المسيح لة كل المجد 


واننى لن اعبد سواة 

اية يا بنى 
شكلك دخلتك كدة ما تريحش 


كبوكى اكتئابى حذرى متحذر 


فى اية ترس وحربة وسيوف ودم 


هوة انا مرعبة كدة 

شكلك داخل على ريا وسكينة مش حوار ملائكى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

يعنى علشان الرعب 
اللى حصل 
من كون انى اقحم حد بالنقار 


فانا بالاصالة عن نفسى وبالنيابة عن كل مشاغبى الخاص 
وبعون اللة 
وبركة دعاء الوالدين 


اخترت 
من 




ا علاء كامل 

ا بسم الصليب 
ا يوحنا 

ا ماجد 





اخترت 




ما تخافوش 


صلوا الاحبية كلها 





اخترت


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 مايو 2010)

*انا شايف ان مكان الزوجة مع زوجها ايا كان البلد لللي هيعيش فية*


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

اخترت 

بسم الصليب 


الكلام هيكون صد رد 
سريع 
مرح 

بة 
عبرة وخبرة 
وليس فكاهة للفكاهة 


امسح عرقك يا ماجد 


واشرب حاجة ساقعة 

لانى مش باخد حد على غفلة 


كمان ا علاء و ايوحنا 
مش هنا 




استاذن بسم الصليب 

وارجع 


لناقر ونقير


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 مايو 2010)

*شكلي اتسرع في الرد متابع مع بسم الصليب*


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*انا مش بحب اقول ا بس بشوفكم بتستعملوها فهضطر اقول *

*ا ماجد لا استعجلت ولا حاجه بالعكس انا اساسا رايي من رايك تماما *

*مع سبب هقوله لما ايمي تستاذن وترجع ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

*النقار الاول 1*

*عريس من مصر ولا ياخدها ويهاجر* 



يعنى بقول الحال واقف والدنيا صعبة 
والعيشة هتبقى ضنك 
لكن ولو 

الزواج كفاية علية اختلاف الزوجين من مكانين بيئتين تفكيرين 
وهيندمجوا 

راى كناقر 

لا للزواج والهجرة 


اموت من الجوع ببلدى ولا اكل كرواسون بالهجرة 


رايك اية يانقير


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*في مره قلتلك كلمه قلتي كبرتك ههههههههههههه*

*بصي يا ستي انا مع ماجد ان الزوجه بتتبع زوجها باي مكان يكون فيه *

*وعن تجربه وحصلت معايا *

*ماما من صغري وهي بتناضل وتقول انا ما بزوج بنتي للغربه *

*وفعلا كل عريس كان بيجي من برا ترفضه مباشره بدون نقاش*

*واتزوجت من بلدي والنتيجه كانت اني سافرت بعد زواجي باربع سنين ههههههههههه*

*يعني هتناقري للصبح مش هينفع يكون غير الراي اللي بيقول *

*ان الزوجه مع زوجها والسبب ان اكيد الوحده مش هتفكر تنفصل لو زوجها قرر السفر برا بلده بعد الزواج ولا اييييييييييه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *في مره قلتلك كلمه قلتي كبرتك ههههههههههههه*​
> ...


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اية دة 
كدة فية خم فى الموضوع 


هتعلمى العالم يا نقير 

يتجوزها كام سنة ويفاجائها  بالهجرة 

تصدقى الرجالة دى لؤمة لؤم 

اللى تحسبة موسى يطلع فرعون 


يا الا 

نكبر دماغنا احنا 

ونشيل الشيلة


يا مسهل 


نقطة النقار التالية


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

*نقطة النقار 2* 


*السن المناسب للزواج بين الزوجين *


رايى كنقار 
لازم يكبر الزوج الزوجة على الاقل ب 5 سنين 

شخصيا فى الزواج اخدت اكبر منى ب 8 سنين 
وحاسة كان لازم يبقى  اكبر منى على الاقل  ب12 او 15 سنة  بينى وبينة 

رايك اية يا نقير 



خللى بالك يا نقير احنا كدة عمالين نتفق 

امال بقى 

فين مختلفين واختلافى وخلافى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

* لا لا لا لا طبعاااا مينفعش يكون اكبر منها بكتير *

*الكلام ده كان ينفع سنه ستين مش هلا *

*وللامانه لو الوحده بتهتم بنفسها كويس بحب الاعمار المتقاربه جدا *

*لكن لو هي بالاساس بيبان عليها الكبر يبقى اكبر منها كام سنه يعني اقصى حد 7 سنين مش اكتر*

*عشان يغطي على فارق العمر لو بان عليها التعب بعدها *

*بس الافضل التقارب عشان يبقى بينهم اهتمامات مشتركه مش يكون هو في وادي وهي في وادي تاني *​


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*نونونووووو مش مشغوله ههههههههههه*

*انا بكلمك وبعمل في الايات فبعمل رفرش اول مبلاقي نزل الرد برد فورا *

*واساسا مش بعمل اي حاجه تانيه ههههههههههه*

*يعني جمدي قلبك واتكلمي ورديت عليكي هنا يمكن اقدر اتغالظ عليكي واكون سبب في انك تفتحي الرسائل هههههههههههههههههه *
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *لا لا لا لا طبعاااا مينفعش يكون اكبر منها بكتير *​
> 
> *الكلام ده كان ينفع سنه ستين مش هلا *​
> *وللامانه لو الوحده بتهتم بنفسها كويس بحب الاعمار المتقاربه جدا *​
> ...


 



:download:


يا سلام يا نقير 
ما انا كل اللى يشوفنى يدينى سن اصغر من سنى 


لكن احساسى كدة 
ان الراجل لازم يبقى كبير وخبرة 

مش اخوها الصغير 

احنا هنقرض 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلى هناقر   هناقر يعنى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه ناقري ولا يهمك *

*بس لا اصل انا معك راجل يكون خبره حلو بس ده عشان يبقى ديكور في البيت هههههههه لانه اكيد هيكون زهق من حاجات كتير الوحده بتكون لسا نفسها تعيشها *

*فمثلا لو حبيتي تخرجي *

*هو هيكون زهق من الخروج لو حبيتي تسهري هيعوز ينام بدري *

*فلازم يكون عمر متقارب عشان يبقى في اهتمامات مشتركه بين التنين *

*ويبقى في شي بيحبو يعملو مع بعض بدل ما كل واحد منهم يكون في عالم غير التاني *

*بعدين بتعايبي على اخوها الصغير ليه 

هما مش بيطلعو دايما الوحده بتقول لجوزها انت بابا وانت ماما وانت كل حاجه ليا فعادي يعني ههههههههههههههه

بعدين يكون زي اخوها الصغير احسن ميكون بمثابة جدها ههههههههههه*

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

*هييييييييييييييه ناقر ونقير*
*بس مش ملاحظة انك جاية في وقت امتحانات*
*مش هتلاقي ناس كتير هههههه*
*متابعة معاكي*​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه ناقري ولا يهمك *​
> 
> *بس لا اصل انا معك راجل يكون خبره حلو بس ده عشان يبقى ديكور في البيت هههههههه لانه اكيد هيكون زهق من حاجات كتير الوحده بتكون لسا نفسها تعيشها *​
> *فمثلا لو حبيتي تخرجي *​
> ...


 


:download:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*بعدين يكون زي اخوها الصغير احسن ميكون بمثابة جدها ههههههههههه*



جد مين يا نقير 


الرجالة بقى حسب صحتها احمممممممممممممممم


الستات تقدرى تقوللى عمرها الافتراضى بيبقى منتهى 
وهية لسة بيبيت بابا وماما 


يمكن لاننا والاجيال اللى بعدنا 
اتدلعنا 
بالجملة الشهيرة 

حرام كفاية عليها المذاكرة 

تقوليش بتفتح عكا مش بتفتح كتاب 

انما الرجالة 

يالا بقى ربنا يهدهم 

تحسى هيرقل لا يهرم 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هييييييييييييييه ناقر ونقير*
> 
> *بس مش ملاحظة انك جاية في وقت امتحانات*
> *مش هتلاقي ناس كتير هههههه*
> *متابعة معاكي*​


 


:download:

لية ممكن يكون ترفية عن المطحونين 

بالمذاكرة 

عارفة روكا صدقينى لا انظر اطلاقا لعدد المتابعين 

انما عمق المحبة بمتابعتهم 

بس 

ملحوظتك وجيهة 


تحبوا ناجل الموضوع  


رايكم يا متابعين


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه حرام عليكي هتجيبي خبرهم ههههههههههه*

*بعدين مين قالك هو في وفي بس بشكل عام الرجل الكبير بيكون من كتر ما شاف زهق *

*اما البنت فبتكون طول عمرها في بيت اهلها نفسها تخرج وتتبسط *

*عشان كده بقول مينفعش الا طبعا لو كانت كبيره بالسن ده شي تاني *

*المهم ان يكون في تناسب عمري بينهم *

*يكون عندهم نفس الاهتمامات وده اهم شي لان بجد معظم المشاكل الزوجيه بتكون من الزهق *

*واختلاف الاهتمامات واحيانا انعدامها بالكامل *

*وبجد صعب جدا تتفاهمي مع انسان كل شي بتحبيه مش بيطيقه وكل شي بيحبه مش بتطيقيه*

*بيفضل في فجوه كبيره بين التنين اعتقد انها هتؤدي لفشل الزواج بيوم *
​


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*انا عني معنديش اي مشكله تاجلي تكملي *

*متابعه زي متحبي ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا عني معنديش اي مشكله تاجلي تكملي *​
> 
> *متابعه زي متحبي ههههههههههههه*​


 


:download:

نقسم البلد تلات اربع 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نوقف الموضوع لبكرة 
يمكن حد يغلط ويشارك ويقول نكمل ولا نقف 

ونستانف غدا 


علشان كمان نعطى فرصة لموضوعات القسم 


للمشاركة 


اية رايك نقير


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*نقير معندوش مانع يافندم ههههههههههه*

*انتي عليكي التخطيط وانا التنفيذ هههههههههه*

*شكلي هقلبها لجبهه عسكريه هههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *نقير معندوش مانع يافندم ههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *انتي عليكي التخطيط وانا التنفيذ هههههههههه*​
> *شكلي هقلبها لجبهه عسكريه هههههههههه*​


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بنظام انتى المخ وانا العضلات 

لا يانقير مش لاعب 

انت نقير ليك نفس الحقوق وعليك نفس الواجبات اللى على ناقر 



بقول اناقر شوية مادام ماحدش بقى قال راية 
نوقف ولا لا 

انتى عارفة ان النقار معايا بالطلب 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه
و

اليوم انا بمود روعة 
انتى بس اللى عارفة لية 

يا نقير يا مخصخص خاص انت يا بسم الصليب الغالية


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

*اللي تشوفيه يا قمر*
*الموضوع موضوعك يا اسميشال*​


----------



## The one message (30 مايو 2010)

يا جماعة والله ما بصير هيك!!!
يسوع المسيح بعمره ما كان يهين اي معتقد بالعكس كان يعامل الجميع بمحبة واحترام صح والا انا غلطان؟
خلونا نتمثل فيه بدون اهانة اي معتقد
اذا بدنا نبشر منبشر باسلوب راقي وبسيط وعقلاني متل كان يبشر يسوع المسيح
بمحبة المسيح وبساطته كانت تعاليمه تدخل القلب مباشرة وتنحفظ فيه
اذا قمنا بفتح مواضيع لاهانة الطرف الاخر كيف راح نبشره وكيف راح يسمعلنا؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2010)

*موضوع لذيذ اوييييييي
انا متابعه 
شكرا ليكي على الموضوع 
​*


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اللي تشوفيه يا قمر*
> 
> *الموضوع موضوعك يا اسميشال*​


 

:download:

لا طبعا انتم رايكم على راس ناقر ونقير 

اللى تحبوة روكا 

عموما انا مستمتعة بالنقار مع نقير


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

The one message قال:


> يا جماعة والله ما بصير هيك!!!
> 
> يسوع المسيح بعمره ما كان يهين اي معتقد بالعكس كان يعامل الجميع بمحبة واحترام صح والا انا غلطان؟
> خلونا نتمثل فيه بدون اهانة اي معتقد
> ...


 

:download:

احنا مش بنعيب فى حد The one message

بالعكس 
دة حوار محبة بين الاراء المختلفة 

بيقول قيمة 

ممكن نختلف بلا خلاف 

ممكن نختلف لكن نحب الشخص المختلفين معة 
فى اطار فكاهى 

للترفية 

ولعرض وجهات نظر متباينة حول موضوعات متعدد ة 

بامانة 

لو الموضوع يؤلم او يضايق اى حد 

بلغونى 
وفورا هلغية بلا جدال


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *موضوع لذيذ اوييييييي​*
> *انا متابعه *
> *شكرا ليكي على الموضوع *​


 

:download:

الحق حق انتى عسولة 
وشكرا حبيبتى لمتابعتك


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2010)

بص يا نقير 

مسائلة الاهتمامات دى 
نقطة مهمة بصراحة 

لان كتير بنختار اللى نحبة 
لكن ياترى احنا بنحترم اختياراتة وشخصيتة وضعفاتة 
على نفس قدم المساواءة مع احترامنا لما يعطينا 

متفقة معاكى بموضوع الاهتمامات 

بس 
بناقر لسة فى موضوع السن 
بقول حسب النضج 


ممكن الزوجة تكون انضج من الزوجى روحيا وعاطفيا ونفسيا 

حتى لو زوجها اكبر منها سنيا 


لكن برضة الزوج لازم يكبر الزوجة ب ما لا يقل عن 5 سنوات 


مش هنقرض  يا نقير 

ويتربى فى عزك 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> احنا مش بنعيب فى حد the one message
> 
> ...


*اظن ان الاخ غلط في الرد وفي الموضوع
لان كلامو  بعيد كتير عن موضوعك​*


----------



## The one message (30 مايو 2010)

ما بعرف على ما يبدو في خلل يا بالنت يا بالمنتدى...!!!!
مرات بتنحذف مشاركاتي 
ومرات ما بتطلع من اصلها
ومرات بتروح لمواضيع تانية!!!
شو القصة؟ حدا يقللي!!...معقول تجسس!​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه
موضوع لذيذ
بس انا بقول كفاية مناقرتى فى البيت
ومش هيبقى على النت كمان
هههههههههههههه

بس متابعة
​


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*هو انا نفسي اكمل نقار *​ 
*بس للامانه الماي هازبند هنا ومش هينفع *​ 
*دخلت اقولكم تصبحو على خير واكمل نقار بكرا ان شاء الله *​ 
*اه وبالنسبه للاخ مسج فهو الرد تاه منه فجه عندنا والا هو مقصدوش موضوعنا خالص *​


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2010)

انا هناقر بس بعد مارجع من الشغل:ranting:


----------



## سور (31 مايو 2010)

انا بطبعتى مش بحب النقار كتير علشان مش بحب المشاكل
بس اول مره احبه هنا بين ناقر ونقير العسولين جدا
كملوا وهتابعكم ويمكن ارخم عليكم فى النص تانى واقول رأيى
بس هايروح فين فى ارائكم الجميله ديه
اوعوا توقفوا النقار - متابعه​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> انا هناقر بس بعد مارجع من الشغل:ranting:


 

:download:


اهلا بيك جرجس 
يشرفنا نقارك قصدى حوارك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على فكرة الموضوع مفتوح لكل الاراء 
من كل السادة الاعضاء


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> انا بطبعتى مش بحب النقار كتير علشان مش بحب المشاكل
> 
> بس اول مره احبه هنا بين ناقر ونقير العسولين جدا
> كملوا وهتابعكم ويمكن ارخم عليكم فى النص تانى واقول رأيى
> ...


 

:download:

لا ما هو دة مش نقار المشاكل 

دة وسيلتى 
لاعبر بها عن مبدا 



نختلف ونحترم اختلافات بعضنا 

نختلف مع فكر لكن نحب شخصية قائلة ونحترمها 

طالما فى محبة الملك المسيح




كمان 
لعرض كثير من الاراء بصورة لطيفة 
لتشجيع الجميع على المشاركة والمحاورة 



شخصيا استمتع جدا 

بالمحاورة 
مع كل محب وناقر ونقير 

لان بالتعدد بالفكر اثراء عقلى ونفسى واتساع قلبى ورؤية اعمق 

وحبيبتى سور من الغاليين عليا جدا 


اللى لولا انى عارفة انها مشغولة 

كنت هتشرف  بنقارها التخصصى المتخصص


معاك سور الغالية مش هينفعنى مجرد متابعتك 

اطالب بمناقرتك   غاليتى الحبيبة


----------



## سور (31 مايو 2010)

بس بالذات فى موضوع سن الزوج
مش هعرف انقرك واعارضك
لانى انا وزوجى بينا فرق بالسن اكثر من 7 سنوات
لكن اشكر ربنا متفاهمين جدا وعمرى ما شعرت بفرق السن
وده لان روحه جميله وشابه جدا
بالعكس لما بيلعب مع بنتنا الصغيره بشعر انه اصغر منى
ففرق السن ميزه المهم روح كل منهم تكون قريبه من بعض​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> بس بالذات فى موضوع سن الزوج
> 
> مش هعرف انقرك واعارضك
> لانى انا وزوجى بينا فرق بالسن اكثر من 7 سنوات
> ...


 


:download:

بصراحة يا سور 

الفيصل وجود ربنا بالبيت 
وتقارب النضج والميول والهوايات 

برضة لازم الزوج يبقى اكبر من الزوجة 

لان المراءة مهما كانت جميلة تشيخ اسرع من الرجل 

حمل  وولادة  بقى 

بصراحة احنا بنتبهدل 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


ربنا يخللى سعادة الدنيا كلها من نصيبك غاليتى 
ويظلل بمحبتة ورعايتة وقوتة ونعمتة على بيتك وكل ما تمتد لك يداة 

سور صديقتى الرائعة بالفعل


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

نقير مزنوق  واعتذر لى فى الخاص 

النقار مستمر 

فى انتظار عودة نقير 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2010)

اخش اناقر انا شوية
طبعا اسماشييل بتقول لاللهجرة واقعد هنا اكلها بملح
طبعا انا ضد الكلام دة تماما اية المانع لما الواحد يسافر عشان يبنى مستقبل افضل لية ولاولادة
كتييير جدا سافروا ونجحوا وكانت زوجاتهم معاهم وكانت بتساعد سواء فىالبيت او عمل برة
بيعملوا اجازة سنوية هنا فى مصر بشوفوا اهلهم ويرجعوا تانى
ومن غير هجرة قيةناس كتيير بتسافر بالشهور شغل وترجع( تبع شركات مصرية هنا ليها اعمال فى الخارج)
يقول لابقى اقعد اقشر بطاطس فى مصر احسن هههههه
التقاهم والود والمحبة بين الزوجين لو موجودة بصدق هاينجحوا فى اى مكان حتى لوكان فيية تعب من الغربة
بس النتيجة فى الاخر انةهايلاقى المقابل قدام التعب دة عكس هنا تتعب ومش لاقى فىالاخر
**************
موضوع السن بقى
اشمعنا خمس سنين يعنى مش ينفع سنة او اتنين بس ؟؟؟
على قكرة الخبرة مش بالسنين بس ولاالنضج الاهم هو الاختكاك والتفاعل مع نوعيات كتيير من البشر والمواقف بيدى نضج وخبرة ( ممكن واحد يكون كبير مش يكون عندة النضج الكافى من واحد اصغر منة مش تتحسب كدة)
انا معاكى ان الافضل انة يكون اكبر منها بس بقد اية مش تفرق انشاللة شهر بس تمشى بس مش تزيد عن عشرسنين فى رأيى اكتر من كدة كتيير
وعلى قكرة بقى انا اعرف نماذج ناجحة جدا فيها الزوج اصغر سنا من الزوجة مش كلام وخلاص ههههه


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> اخش اناقر انا شوية
> 
> :download:
> 
> ...


 

:download:

نووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

فى مرحلة ما 

لو العلاقة مش قوية والنضج عالى 
تبدا مشاكل الغيرة 
وربما 

عدم القدرة على التكافؤ بينهم 

طبعا انا بتكلم على الوضع العام 

لكن لكل قاعدة شواذ 
قد تكون ناجحة 

بالنسبة لى 

لازم يكبرها ب 5 سنوات على الاقل 

وليعترض نقير بمزاجة بقى 

مش هنموت المناقرين 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسعدنى نقيرك الناضج جرجس


----------



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

*للامانه انا بوافق الاخ جرجس على كلامه واضيف *

*الاسباب اللي ذكرها لقناعتي الشخصيه بالموضوعين اللي هما موضوع الزواج لبرا لان زي مقولت*

*حتى لو الوحده اصرت على رفضها الزواج للخارج ممكن بعد ما تتزوج *

*زوجها يسافر واكيد هتسافر معاه*

*وضيؤفي عالسبب ده اسباب الاخ جرجس*

*اما عن التربيه يمكن انا موجوده حاليا بمكان مفيهوش اي كنيسه عربيه ارثوذكسيه *

*لكن في اماكن كتيره فيها كنايس عربيه وارثوذكسيه وقبطيه كمان وتربية الاهل ملهاش علاقه بالمكان*

*يمكن شويه بتتاثر بالناس اللي حواليهم لكن مش شرط اساسي*

*والدليل ان لو بصيتي بمصر او اي دوله عربيه هتلاقي ان في ناس كتيره عايشه بنمط اوربي بحت *

*مع انهم عايشين في مجتمع شرقي فدي تبقى على رغبة الناس وميولهم ملهاش علاقه بالمكان*

*وبالمناسبه في كتير المان عايشين بعادات شرقية بداخلهم *


_____________________


*اما عن العمر فانا وضحت وجهة نظري اللي مقاربه لوجهة نظر الاخ جرجس لكن مضاف اليها *

*الاهتمامات والرغبات والقناعات المشتركه *



*_______________________*

*وبعتذر عن تاخيري في الرد لكن انا بعت لايمي ان عندي ظروف خاصه منعتني من المشاركه *​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

اتفقتم عليا يا نقير انتى وا جرجس 

واااااااااااااااااااااااء 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



عرضنا القناعتين 

ولكل منا قناعة دافع عنها باخلاص 

وللقراء اختيار القناعة التى تناسبهم 

احترم رايك نقير وا جرجس 

والى نقار حامى جدا جديد 

مستعدة 
رابطة الحزام 

بتقولى اية 


ايوة 


طيب ولعوا فى الطائرة بقى 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



الى نقطة النقار الثالثة 


معايا نقير


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

*نقط النقار السابقة* 



*النقار الاول 1*

*عريس من مصر ولا ياخدها ويهاجر* 







*نقطة النقار 2* 


*السن المناسب للزواج بين الزوجين *





*نقطة النقار 3 *





*حامية جدا جدا *



*بس لما يرد نقير على الخاص *


*كشعار الموضوع *


*اختلاف بلا خلاف *

*اختلف مع فكرك مع كامل محبتى واحترامى لشخصك *


----------



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

*معاك ونص وتلت اربع اجهزي انتي وانا معاكي يا ستي *
​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

*نقطة النقار 3 *


*حب الشوارع ولا  جواز الصالونات *


مالك مخضوض لية من تعبيرى يا سى نقير 

ايوة الحب اللى بدون علم الاهل 
وفى الشوارع 
يبقى حب شوارع 

الحب الرومانسى للحب كدة عبث وشهوة 


بتقوللى اية 
مشاعر حلوة ربنا خلقها فينا 
حلوة لما تكون فى النور وبمباركة الكنيسة وموافقة وعلم الاهل علشان يدعمها رب المجد يسوع 

غالبا 
ما يبدا فى الشارع يبقى بالشارع 
ولو كمل يبقى بدايتة اللى من وراء الاهل 
زى ما بتبقى ذكرى بتبقى برضة ظلال شك 

ولو ما كملتش 
بتبقى جروح وعقد واحيانا سمعة مش قد كدة 
ولا المحبين عايشين بجزيرة مافيهاش غيرهم 

ولية 
احترامى كانثى 
ان يجيىء لى من يريدنى 
فى النور 
ومن الباب مش من شباك الصداقة ولا النت 

باختصار اللى عاوزنى يجى لى انا مااجريش وراء حد 
ولما اتاكد مع اهلى منصادق رغبتة فيا 
تبدا المرحلة العاطفية 

لييييييييييييييييييييييييييية 
لما نتكلم عن جواز وحب الصالونات نخيلة من العاطفة 
كان 2 روبوت بيتجوزوا بعض 
والبديل 

حب الشوارع 


اوعى تكون نمت نقير 

لو انا اختفيت فى ظروف غامضة 

يبقى النقيرين ولعوا فيا 
واكيد هاظهر اناقر صباحا 
من 8 صباحا  حتى 1 فجرا


----------



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

*للاســـــــــــــــــــف هههههههههههههههه*

*اني بتفق معاكي جدا بالموضوع هههههههههههههه*

*مش عارفا هناقرك ازاي فيه لازم تشوفيلك حد تاني يناقرك فيه*

*انا مجربتش النوع ده من الحب بالعكس ويمكن تستغربي*

*بابا دايما كان بيقولي ان لو حبيت مفيش مشكله واقولو والموضوع هيكون عادي *

*بس انا مجربتوش وحتى اختي لما حبت اهلي عرفو فورا وكان الكل على علم بالموضوع *

*واخوي دلوقت اول محب وحده ماما عرفت واهلها وبقى عالمكشوف هههههههههههه*

*فمعرفش للامانه الحب الشوارعي اللي بتتكلمي عنه ده يبقى ازاي *

*عشان كده المفروض حد غيري يناقرك ههههههههههههههه*

*بس لو اي موضوع تاني اكيد هيسعدةني جداااااااا اني اناقرك هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

وهلاقى لى *نقير شوارعى* 


فين دلوقتى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


ولولقيت 
هيلبس ثوب الفضيلة 

ويدخل يقول 
خير اللهم اجعلة خير 


تقوليش كل اللى فى الشوارع دول 

مستوردينهم 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

هل من شوارعى نقير 


عموما 

عرضت 
وجهة نظر 

هاستنى 

واغير 
على نقطة نقار تالية 

تابعواااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

*انا عني متابعه هههههههههههه*

*لكن يمكن يطلعلك نقير يكون مش ضد الفكره هههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا عني متابعه هههههههههههه*​
> 
> *لكن يمكن يطلعلك نقير يكون مش ضد الفكره هههههههههههههههه*​


 

:download:

ايوة يطلع لى نقير ينقرنى

حيث لا يوجد نقاير 



احب اضيف ان جمال البنت فى حيائها مهما كانت جريئة 
فى احترامها لنفسها ولكنيستها وتربيتها واهلها 

واى حد يضغط على غير كدة


 صدقونى 

بيضحك عليها 

هتقولوا 
مش تتعامل البنت مع حد 
طبعا لا 
الكل زمايل 
الكل بلا تخصيص مشاعر خاصة 

الا للخطيب ثم الزوج 
فقط

الحب اللى يتخاف منة 
اللى ينقص الانسان ويصغرة 
او يستعبدة ويذلة 

دة مش حب 
دة شهوة 

وافتكروا 

كل الناس بتعرف تحب 

لكن 

المسيحى محبتة بتكون فى النور بالملك المسيح اللى بيوحد الاتنين واحد


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

*نقطة نقار 4 *


*لا يوجد حب على النت مع الجنس الاخر*


توجد زمالة 
تقارب فكرى 

لكن حب وارتباط انسوا



بصى نقير 

اللى بيتخطبوا لسنين بيكتشفوا بعض انة لا يليقوا ببعض بكثير من الامور 

فما بالك 
ب اتنين لا يتكلموا الا من خلال شاشات تقنية الخداع فيها عالية جدا 

وما تقوليش بقى الشفافية والصراحة 
لان اللى وجها لوجة وامامهم تعبيرات الوجة وتنوع المواقف وبيبقى فية خداع فما بالك خلف الشاشات 

الاقنعة اللة ينور 

طبعا ماعدا اسميشال 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

لية 
لان الزهايمر شغال تمام 
فاللى هداررية الموضوع دة بيظهرة الموضوع اللى يلية كمان طبيعة شخصيتى واضحة وجريئة 

والاهم 

انى داخلة النت لاتعلم واستفاد وتحت امر الكل وفى خدمة الجميع 

ومتزوجة 

وقرفانة رجالة 

فمش داخلة لاحب ولا اتحب بل لاتعلم واخدم 

كل دة لاوضح ان رايى دة ليس لة غرض الا المصلحة العامة والراى الحر فقط 




هكمل نقار بكرة 

تصبحوا عى خير جميعا


----------



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

*موضوع مهم وخطيرررر وهتوقعيني في الغلط هههههههههههههه*

*هو برغم اعتراضي على حب النت انا كمان *

*الا اني مقتنعه ان لا يمنع ان يوجد ارتياح عن طريق النت *

*انا معك النت ملئ بالاقنعه المزيفه لكن والاكيد ان بعد فتره من النقاش والجدل وطرح الاراء*

*بيبقى سهل معرفة الشخص وحقيقته هي ايه بالظبط*

*ان كان فعلا يستحق الاحترام والمحبه او لا *

*يعني برغم وجود الاقنعه لكن التمييز والعقل برضو شغالين وحقيقة اي انسان بتظهر ولو بعد فتره*

*ومش هنقدر ننكر ان عالنت في شخصيات كتيره جديره بالاحترام والموده ومش هقول الحب *

*الحب نخليه لاهله واصحابه انا هدافع عن فكرة الارتياح عبر شاشة الكمبيوتر *

*او عن طريق النت مش عن الحب *


*وهتابع معك بكرا ان شاء الله *
​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

مش تضحك عليا يا نقير باشا 

بتكلم عن الارتباط 
مش الارتياح


بتكلم ان ما بعد الارتياح يا نقير 

تتنامى العلاقات للرؤية الحقيقية 
والتواصل الفعلى 
الذى يؤدى لارتباط 


رايى كناقر 

ان العرب بصفة عامة 
تحت موروث ثقيل من الكبت و الضغط الدينى والتكفير بكل شيىء 


اتفرجى على الفضائيات 
حرموا على الناس كل حاجة 
وشككوهم فى كل ما هوبرىء وطاهر 

الناس بقت حقيقى موسوسة 

نادر 

لما تلاقى شخصية حقيقية سوية واضحة بجد 


المهم 
العرب تحت الموروث دة يلجائوا للاقنعة 
بالخارج التقى والتقية 
وبالداخل نجاسة وشهوات 

فمصداقية الاشخاص غير موثوف بيها 


كمان يا نقير 

خللى بالك  انتى على النت لا تستقى معلوماتك عن فلان او فلانة 
الا من خلال كلامة 
ولو ربنا كارمك بشوية ذكاء 
بتحللى وتربطى مواقفة 


برضة مصدرك الوحيد الشخص نفسة 

وبعدما تعلى المشاعر الوهمية فى  عالم النت الوهمى 

بالخيال الخادع 

معلش يعنى 
حتى لوقرد حقيقى هتحسية غزال 

لانك ربيتى جواكى خبرات ومشاعر تتنامى 

ثم 

الحقيقة 


الاصح والاسلم 

ان ترى الحقيقة وجها لوجة 
وتفحصيها بكل جوانبها 
وحولك كنيستك واهلك واصدقائك 

لان الخيط المثلوث لا ينقطع 


ودة مش قرار هتروحى نادى اية ولا هتاكلى كنتاكى ولا ماكدونالد اسفة فول ولا طعمية  صوم الرسل يا شباب اوعى حد يكون لسة فاطر احمممممممم



دة تابيدة دهرية ازلية يا نقير 

لايفكها الا الموت بعون اللة


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*متغااااااظه مووووووووووووت ههههههههههههه*

*بعد ما كتبت وهعمل ارسال راحت الصفحه وراح الكلام المهم هضطر اعيد من الاول*




> *موضوع  مهم وخطيرررر وهتوقعيني في الغلط هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هو برغم اعتراضي على حب النت انا كمان *
> 
> *الا اني مقتنعه ان لا يمنع ان يوجد ارتياح عن طريق النت *




*انا عارفه ان الكلام عن الارتباط *

*لكن المشكله اني بايدك برايك مع العلم اني سبق وشوفت حالتين زواج عن طريق النت*

*وحده هنا  الماني وروسيه ووحده بسوريا وحضرت الفرح *

*لكن لا يمنع اني مش بشجع النوع ده من الارتباط لكن لو هاخد دور نقير ولازم اتبني الفكره المعارضه*

*فهقول ان لا يمنع ان التعارف يتم عن طريق النت لكن باقي العلاقه بيكون في الحقيقه*

*يعني بعيد عن النت عالاقل عشان يبقى في معرفة حقيقيه للشخصيه اللي الواحد هيرتبط فيها *

*اما كلامي عن الارتياح وكلامك انا معك في كتير بتتستر في اقنعه معينه *

*لكن صدقيني ان اللي لابس قناع بيظهر عن طريق مشاركه او اسلوب كلام او تصرف معين*

*الانسان مهما حاول يزيف حقيقته واخلاقه بيجي يوم ويتكشف وخصوصا ان متابعي النت بيفضلو بفترة طويله من يوم والتاني ويللا هنتعرف*

*يمكن معك في ان لازم يكون في حرص لكن اللي انا باؤكد عليه ان يكون في حرص مش شك *

*ده هو رايي يا ناقر ومتابعه معاكي هههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

يا نقير 

فية فرق بين ما تتعرفى على شخص 

ومشاعرك محايدة 

فتقدرى تحكمى علية بصورة سليمة 
ثم تقررى هل تمنحية ثقتك وعاطفتك ووعد بالاخلاص المؤبد ولا يفرقكما الا الموت 



وبين انك تتعرفى على شخص

 ومشاعرك تمت توجيهها 

للتنامى فى اتجاة معين 
ومن مين 
منك لنفسك لة فقط فقط 
فى ظروف غامضة خلف شاشات
وخيال 
 يصنع لك الشعور 


فاهمنى يا نقير


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*فاهمك يا ناقر ههههههههههههه*

*بس بنفس الوقت المشاعر مش بتشتغل عالرموت كونترول *

*ميل لفلان يا قلبي حاضر يا فندم *

*المشاعر استحاله تميل الا لو في شي حسته بالانسان مالت ليه *

*صفه معينه او اسلوب معين او الشخص كله على بعضه*

*فلو حتى تم الميل ده اللا ارادي وتم التعارف بالواقع واستمرت العلاقه فاكيد انه شي جميل *

*لكن علاقه بالكامل عالنت ومره وحده هرتبط واتزوج اكيد هي فاشله مقدما *



*متابعه معاك يا ناقر *
​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *فاهمك يا ناقر ههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *بس بنفس الوقت المشاعر مش بتشتغل عالرموت كونترول *​
> *ميل لفلان يا قلبي حاضر يا فندم *​
> ...


 


:download:

لا يا نقير 

ما انا عمالة احط حطب بالنار 
ولما تولع 

اكمل برضة 

بمعنى 

انا عمالة اقترب بالاعجاب لشخص 
ويعلى احساسى 


عام ماشى 

ارتياح ومالة 

للزمالة و حوار فكرى   مش للزواج 

لو بنت صداقة مافيش مشكلة 

لكن زواج واسرة 


نوووووووووووووووووووووووووو



لان رايى هيكون غير محايد لما اراة 
واختياراتى هتشوشها مشاعرى التى تنامت خلف الشاشات 


فهمانى نقير


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*هو انا فاهماكي الا اني لسا مصممه على نقطة ان ميل المشاعر*

*هو امر لا ارادي انا ممكن افضل حتى اقول لا مش هينفع وممكن احاول ابعد عن الشخص اللي بميل اله*

*لكن كونها لا اراديه فصعب او استحاله السيطره عليها حتى لو حبينا ده*

*فتنامي المشاعر من ورائ الشاشه برغم اعتراضي عليه لكنه زي اي تنامي مشاعر ممكن حتى اوقات يكون مجرد اعجاب *

*لا اكتر ولا اقل ولكن ممكن يتطور ضد رغبة الشخص نفسه *

​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هو انا فاهماكي الا اني لسا مصممه على نقطة ان ميل المشاعر*​
> 
> *هو امر لا ارادي انا ممكن افضل حتى اقول لا مش هينفع وممكن احاول ابعد عن الشخص اللي بميل اله*​
> *لكن كونها لا اراديه فصعب او استحاله السيطره عليها حتى لو حبينا ده*​
> ...


 


:download:

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

اهة كدة الكلام 

هناقر معاك يا نقير 
لحد ما يبان لك صاحب ينقذك من نقارى 

المشاعر الطبيعية والميل شيى طبيعى وصحيح وصحى لا اكبتة ولا احتقرة 

انما لا اتمادى فية 

لان طوبى لمن ياخذ رؤؤس الخطايا ويدفنها 
قبلما تصبح جذوة نار المشاعر حريق يحرق اليابس والاخضر بالانسان 


اعجب ومالة 

بس عام وبحدود 

والاهتحرقنى نار الخاص وتنامى الاحساس فى الخفاء 


اعجب ومالة 

بس مش تبقى شغلتى متابعة فلان كضلة 
ومطاردتة 
واضع كل احلامى بة 
كانة الفارس اللى هينط بحصانة الابيض من الكمبيوتر 

ليحقق احلامى 


هتقولى صعب السيطرة على المشاعر 

اقولك الانسان ربنا زى ما خلق فية عاطفة جياشة 

خلق لة عقل يميزة عن غرائز الحيوان 


يا نقير 
لو مش هاحكم احساسى يبقى احمممممممممممممممممممممم


بقول احممممممممممممممم


واوعى تقوللى لى عادة 

عادة انا اللى بعملها 
وممكن اكسرها واوقفها 
والدليل اللى معتادة تنام للظهر 

بالوظيفة مجزية الاجر 
او بالزواج وقرفة بقى هههههههههههههههه

بتصحى من الفجرية احمممممممممممممممممممم


مع قوة الصلاة والانسكاب قدام ربنا 

وسرعة التيقظ والتوبة 

والمناولة دعم قوى قوى قوى 
فهمنى نقير


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*لالالالالالا اللي انتي بتتكلمي عنه ده مش اعجاب ده ملاحقه*

*ومش ده اللي بقصده بكلامي انا اللي قصدتو يا نااااقر ههههههههه*

*ان المشاعر نفسها مش بالايد اما لو هيكون ملاحقه والحاجات دي فالموضوع مختلف تماما*

*ودي اسمها صيده مش مشاعر بقى ده حد عايز يصيد حد وبيتابعو من الباب ده*

*لان اللي بيعجب بحد مش بيلاحقه بالشكل اللي انتي كاتبا ده*

*انما ممكن يرد عليه رد لطيف او يشجعه او حتى احيانا يتجاهله تماما *

*انما المصيده بتاعت الملاحقه دي مفتكرش انها ممكن تخيل على حد حتى اللي قلبه رهيف هههههههههههههه*

*فاهمني يا ناقر وربنا يستر هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *لالالالالالا اللي انتي بتتكلمي عنه ده مش اعجاب ده ملاحقه*​
> 
> *ومش ده اللي بقصده بكلامي انا اللي قصدتو يا نااااقر ههههههههه*​
> *ان المشاعر نفسها مش بالايد اما لو هيكون ملاحقه والحاجات دي فالموضوع مختلف تماما*​
> ...


 




:download:

*فاهمني يا ناقر وربنا يستر هههههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه


ومالك خايف لية يا نقير 

لكل مواطن الحق فى وضع ردة 

واخد اجرة 

استفزاز 
كلام مبطن 
خبط كدة على لطش كلام 

وممكن 

اتفاق جماعى بثورة عامة 
واهدار دم ناقر ونقير 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه يا لهوووي لحقتي هدرتي دمنا كمان هههههههههههههه*

*ولا انا مش خايفه ولا حاجه بس يعني الحرص واجب ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه يا لهوووي لحقتي هدرتي دمنا كمان هههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ولا انا مش خايفه ولا حاجه بس يعني الحرص واجب ههههههههههههههه*​


 

:download:

طبعا وانتى هيطولوكى ازاى 

تحيا المانيا 

الدور والباقى على غلابة مصر 


هنا 

بيهدروا دمنا على كانز بيبسى 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*على كده انا محظوظه وانا معرفشي هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *متغااااااظه مووووووووووووت ههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *بعد ما كتبت وهعمل ارسال راحت الصفحه وراح الكلام المهم هضطر اعيد من الاول*​
> 
> ...


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> besm alslib قال:
> 
> 
> > *متغااااااظه مووووووووووووت ههههههههههههه*​
> ...


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

*نقطة نقار 5


الصراحة والمجاملة *





بصراحة احب الصراحة 

واية يعنى لما تيجى على حساب اللباقة 


اية رايك يا نقير


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن اناقر انا شوية عشان اريح بسم الصليب شوية
الصارحة جميلة طبعا مفيش كلام لكن الاهم من الصراحة هو مراعة مشاعر الاخر يعني صراحتي متكنش سبب في زعل او جرح اي حد والا الافضل هو السكوت
كثيرا ما تكلمت فندمت ولكن عند سكوتى لم اندم قط*


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *ممكن اناقر انا شوية عشان اريح بسم الصليب شوية*
> *الصارحة جميلة طبعا مفيش كلام لكن الاهم من الصراحة هو مراعة مشاعر الاخر يعني صراحتي متكنش سبب في زعل او جرح اي حد والا الافضل هو السكوت*
> *كثيرا ما تكلمت فندمت ولكن عند سكوتى لم اندم قط*


 


:download:

اهلا ماجد 

يشرقنى نقيرك 

بس بصفتى ناقر 

احيانا الصراحة لما نغمسها باللباقة والمجاملة 

بيضيع قوتها للتصليح



اية رايك يا نقير


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*محدش طلب اي مجاملة لكن مثلا لو كان كلامي هيجرح و مفيش فايدة اني اقولة باسلوب مهذب فانا عندي اختيارين
1- ابلغ راي للشخص بيني وبينة عشان مسببش له اي حرج
2- اسكت وامري لله و مجتش عليا في السكوت مكل الشعب شايف الغلط من زمان و راضي و ساكت مش غلط الشخص اللي اعرفة ده هو اللي هيخرب الدنيا*


----------



## grges monir (1 يونيو 2010)

> *يا نقير
> التربية الشرقية لاحظ الشرقية المسيحية احمممممم
> 
> بحبذها وباحبها
> ...


*رجعنا نناقر تانى*
*انا معترض بقى  التربية والعلاقة الروحية مع ربنا موجودة فى كل مكان*
*هو  مفيش قديسين غربيين ولااية ؟؟*
*حبى التربية الشرقية براحتك غيرك بقى  برضة براحتة*
*غلى قكرة القيم والمبادىء شبة واحدة فى كل مكان*
*مش معنى ان هاجرت وسافرت هافقد قيمى الروحية*
*الملابيين هاجروا واتقلموا مع المجتمع بصورة ايجابية مش قيها خلل ليهم *
*انتىتفكيرك لبقول ان المجتمع الغربى فية حرية سلبية *
*هاقولك ان المجتمع الغربى فىالنقطةدىصربح وشفاف احنا العكس عندنا علاقات سلبية كتييرة جدا بس مستخبية تحت السطح *
*على فكرة عندك مثال ناجح جدا  مميز برة بعد مهاجر*
*صديقتك الجمييلة بسم الصليب مفيش رد عملى على كلامك اوضح من المثال دة:yahoo:*


----------



## grges monir (1 يونيو 2010)

هارجع اكمل مضطر اقوم حظك حلو هههههه


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*طبعا الاخوه قايمين بالواجب على اكمل وجه وبيناقروكي احسن مني ههههههههه*

*انا مع الاخ ماجد في كلامه *

*ولو هتكلم بشكل شخصي بحب الصراحه بشكل مبالغ فيه *

*لكن بشرط اساسي انها متكونش على حساب اي حد *

*وعلى فكره لو حسيت ان حد زعل من كلامي حتى لو مكونتش غلطانه فيه*

*بفضل حاسا بالذنب واوقات مبقدرش انام ولا بعرف اتعامل كويس مع حد *

*عشان كده بحب اخلي بالي اد ما اقدر اني حتى لو هكون صريحه *

*اخلي بالي ان صراحتي متاذيش ولا تجايق اي حد ولو حصل فبعتذر فورا*

*فافضل من الاعتذار تحاشي الزعل باي شكل *

*الصراحه حلوة لكن اللباقه مهمه *

*ملاحظة لاحظي اني باؤكد على اللباقه مش النفاق والمجاملات التافهه لان الفرق كبير جدا بين التنين*


*واحب اشكر الاخ ماجد انه يريحني وكان مناقر اجدر مني بالمناقره هههههههههه*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*لا الحق يتقال انت احسن مني بكتر في النقاش و الكلام هو بس احنا تفكيرنا متقارب للامانة عشان كده تقريبا اللي انت بتقولية ديما بيكون هو اللي انا عاوز اقولة
ربنا معاكي و يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *رجعنا نناقر تانى*
> *انا معترض بقى التربية والعلاقة الروحية مع ربنا موجودة فى كل مكان*
> *هو مفيش قديسين غربيين ولااية ؟؟*
> *حبى التربية الشرقية براحتك غيرك بقى برضة براحتة*
> ...


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*صديقتك الجمييلة بسم الصليب مفيش رد عملى على كلامك اوضح من المثال دة:yahoo:*




*محضر خير انت *
*مش هاغير اقوالى *
*ياسيدى *

*كلمتنا واحدة *

*ما تحطنيش بكورنر *

*بسم الصليب *
*على عينى وراسى *

*بس *
*التربية الشرقية اروع بحرارة روحها *

*تقدر سعادتك تقوللى *
*مثلا يعنى مثلا *

*لما كتير ما بيروحوش الكنيسة *
*ومهما تعود اولادك *
*هيجى سن يقولوا لك اشمعنى احنا *

*ازيك بجى *

*ولا فى قيم الصداقة والخروج و ....*

*دة مش نقد لقيم الغرب ابدا *
*دة اكسترا اقتناع برجوح كفة الروحانية والتربية الشرقية المسيحية *

*على فكرة جرجس *
*جاءت لنا 3 هجرات امريكا وكندا وانجلترا *

*وكنت انا هاشتغل بمجالى بكالوريوس ادارة اعمال *
*اكتر من زوجى الطبيب *
*وانا اجهضتها *
*غاوية فقر *


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ولا يوم من ايامك يا نقير *


*ياللى فى بالى *


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *لا الحق يتقال انت احسن مني بكتر في النقاش و الكلام هو بس احنا تفكيرنا متقارب للامانة عشان كده تقريبا اللي انت بتقولية ديما بيكون هو اللي انا عاوز اقولة*
> *ربنا معاكي و يحافظ عليكي*


 

*طيب ماشي نخليها احنا التنين بنفس المستوى في النقار هههههههههه*

*وبشكل عام فعلا ارائك واسلوب تفكيرك فعلا فيه تقارب متير من تفكيري *

*وعشان كده قلت انك افضل مني بالنقار لان ك بتطرح الفكره باسلوب فعلا مميز *

*انا احيانا بعجز عن طرح فكرتي بالصيغه اللي عايزاها *​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *طيب ماشي نخليها احنا التنين بنفس المستوى في النقار هههههههههه*​
> 
> *وبشكل عام فعلا ارائك واسلوب تفكيرك فعلا فيه تقارب متير من تفكيري *​
> *وعشان كده قلت انك افضل مني بالنقار لان ك بتطرح الفكره باسلوب فعلا مميز *​
> ...


 



:download:


يا ختى عليكم انتم التنين 

بتتعازموا عليا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ولا يهمنا دى من عندنا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بعون اللة 

وبركة دعاء الوالدين 

من يحب ان يكون نقير فليتفضل 
للانضمام 

لحزب نقير المنقور 


الامضاء 

ناقر   غلبان 

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*طب بزمتك انتي ناقر الغلبان انتي هههههههههههههه*

*ده انتي الغلب غلب غلبه من غلبك هههههههههههههه*

*عموما اطرحي النقطه التاليا يا اختاه الحبيبه ونحن مستعدون للحرب *

*اقصد للنقار ههههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

*نقطة نقار 6 *

*الاغانى والتراتيل *


بصفتى ناقر 

شايفة ان التراتيل تغنينى عن الاغانى 

ممكن اسمع موسيقى 
لكن الاغانى 

للناس اللى يا حرام ما عندهاش تراتيل 

رايكم يا جماعة نقير ليمتد 

ومن يجد بنفسة مؤهلات الانضمام لحزب نقير القومى فليتقدم 

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*مش كل كلمات الاغاني وحشة ولا انت كده بتحكمي علي الشعر ان يكون ديني فقط*


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *طب بزمتك انتي ناقر الغلبان انتي هههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ده انتي الغلب غلب غلبه من غلبك هههههههههههههه*​
> *عموما اطرحي النقطه التاليا يا اختاه الحبيبه ونحن مستعدون للحرب *​
> ...


 


:download:


الى الجهاد يا قطز 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


و اسفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

ههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*هنا هناقر بذمه طبعا هههههههههههههه*

*لا يا ستي برايي الشخصي لكل شي وقته *

*الترانيم اكيد بتغذي الروح ومحدش يقدر ينكر لكن برضو الاغاني ليها وقتها*

*احيانا بحس اني محتاجه اسمع ترانيم عشان  اقدر ارتاح*

*لكن وبنفس الوقت اوقات بكون محتاجه اسمع اغاني عشان اقدر اخرج من مود معين بكون فيه*

*فكل شي منهم وليه وقته لكن برايي لا غنى عن التنين وضيفي ليهم سماع القداسات كمان*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*اسمحيلي يا بسم الصليب اسمشيل معزورة في حاجة اصل في مصر مستوي الاغاني هبط جدا لكن برضة في لسة حاجات كويسة هي قليلة لكن موجوده*


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *اسمحيلي يا بسم الصليب اسمشيل معزورة في حاجة اصل في مصر مستوي الاغاني هبط جدا لكن برضة في لسة حاجات كويسة هي قليلة لكن موجوده*



*انا معك ومعها ان في اغاني بقت تافهه جدا *

*لكن زي ما انت قلت ان في لسا اغاني حلوة يعني منعدمش *

*ده غير حتى لو الاغاني الحاليه وحشه كلها في اغاني قديمه ومطربين انا عني بحس بالسعاده لمجرد السماع لاغانيهم *

*فده ميخليناش نحط حد يا الترانيم او الاغاني فهكرر كلامي واقول لكل شي وقته المناسب *

*لا الترانيم بتنفع لكل وقت ولا الاغاني ولا القداسات *

*كل شي في وقته حلو*
​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

معلش كان عندى ضيوف 

والجهاز كان هيبرنيت 

نعم يا نقير 

سمعنى صوتك كدة 

لا 
بقى هناقر 

طالما بامكانك تسمعى تراتيل وحاجات قيمة 

اية بقى لزوم الاغانى 

شكرا لحمامة السلام ماجد 
لكن 

الاولوية تراتيل 

امسرو ر احد فليرتل 
ما قلش يغنى 

مع ان فية كان اغانى متقدمة وثنية رومانية فى وقت كتابة هذا الكلام 



رايكم نقير ليمتد 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*هو احنا هناخد بالكلمة 
رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 5 العدد 13 
أَعَلَى أَحَدٍ بَيْنَكُمْ مَشَقَّاتٌ؟ فَلْيُصَلِّ. أَمَسْرُورٌ أَحَدٌ؟ فَلْيُرَتِّلْ. 
طب مهو مكتوب يغني بكلام الرب
المزامير الأصحاح 119 العدد 172 
يُغَنِّي لِسَانِي بِأَقْوَالِكَ لأَنَّ كُلَّ وَصَايَاكَ عَدْلٌ. 
الفكرة هل الكلام اللي بيتقال هو بيسبب اي بعد عن الله او انه فقط يرفع الحالة المعنوية للشخص
زي ما هو في كلام اغاني جميل و كلام اغني هابط برضة في مع الاسف ترانيم غير مقبلوة بسبب انحضار الزوق العام*


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*معلش انا هرخم ههههههههههه*

*طبعا كلام الاخ ماجد يفوق اي كلام ممكن اقوله ومش هزود عليه لانيب مقتنعه بيه*

*زي ما مقتنعه ان لكل شي وقته *

*الترانيم ليها وقتها والاغاني ليها وقتها*

*ومثال بسيط ولو كان رخم *

*لو انا مثلا في حاله رومانسيه وحابه اسمع شي يناسب الحاله دي*

*هل تفتكري من المنطقي اشغل ترانيم  ؟ *

*ولو فعلا شغلت ترانيم هل ده مش حرام اني مثلا في حاله معينه واشغل كلام الله*

*وكان ملوش اي قيمه عندي ؟ *

*لا لو الترانيم تنفع للاوقات اللي الانسان بيكون فيها في حالة رومانسيه او *

*بلاش رومانسيه في حالة كابه حزن اي شي  المهم حالات معينه من اللي الكل بيمر فيها *

*تخيلي معي بقى واحد بيحب وحده وباجمل حالاته وبيشغل ترانيم يسمعها هل ده شي منطقي *

*برايي الشخصي مفتكرش *

*وبنفس الوقت واحد بوقت روحاني بحت مشعل شمعه وحاطط بخور ومشغل اغاني برضو مينفعش *​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *هو احنا هناخد بالكلمة *
> *رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 5 العدد 13 *
> *أَعَلَى أَحَدٍ بَيْنَكُمْ مَشَقَّاتٌ؟ فَلْيُصَلِّ. أَمَسْرُورٌ أَحَدٌ؟ فَلْيُرَتِّلْ. *
> *طب مهو مكتوب يغني بكلام الرب*
> ...


 

:download:

بصفتى ناقر 



موسيقى التراتيل ترفع الحالة المعنوية على فكرة 

معاك 
فية اغانى قيمة وغيرها هابطة 

الفيصل 

لو بامكانك تسمع تراتيل او موسيقى  تراتيل او موسيقى رايقة 


لية الاغانى 


رايكم نقير ليمتد


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *معلش انا هرخم ههههههههههه*​
> 
> *طبعا كلام الاخ ماجد يفوق اي كلام ممكن اقوله ومش هزود عليه لانيب مقتنعه بيه*​
> *زي ما مقتنعه ان لكل شي وقته *​
> ...


 


:download:


*تخيلي معي بقى واحد بيحب وحده وباجمل حالاته وبيشغل ترانيم يسمعها هل ده شي منطقي *​ 
*برايي الشخصي مفتكرش *​ 
*وبنفس الوقت واحد بوقت روحاني بحت مشعل شمعه وحاطط بخور ومشغل اغاني برضو مينفعش *​ 


سيدى يا سيدى على التريقة 

شكلك هتاخدى الجنسية المصرية بالمراسلة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حالتك الرومانسية هتعليها الاغانى 
لكن موسيقى التراتيل او موسيقى رايقة 

هترفع حالتك المعنوية وتتغلغل جواكى بلا اجواء بعيدة عن الروحانية 


رايكم نقير ليمتد


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*ما هو انتي وصلتي للنقطه اللي بتكلم فيها *

*حالتي الرومانسيه وفي الحاله المعنويه *

*وحالة الحزن والتامل والفرح  والشده ووووو*

*لكل حاله وقتها ولكل وقته الشي المناسب ليه *

*مره المناسب يكون موسيقى كلاسيك ومره ترانيم ومره اغاني ومره الحاجه للكلام والفضفضه*

*صعب انك تقولي شي واحد ممكن يعوضك عن باقي الاشياء*

*لان ده مرتبط بالمشاعر والاحاسيس ومش هتكوني مبسوطه لو قيدتي نفسك بشي معين في وقت انتي محتاجه لشي تاني*


*اتمنى تكون فاهم كلامي يا ناقر ههههههههه *​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ما هو انتي وصلتي للنقطه اللي بتكلم فيها *​
> 
> *حالتي الرومانسيه وفي الحاله المعنويه *​
> *وحالة الحزن والتامل والفرح والشده ووووو*​
> ...


 


:download:


يا ميس نقير 

اعتراضى ليس للكبت بل عدم تعلية مشاعرنا بالاغانى 
لاتجاة عكس تماما المجمل العام بتاعنا 


فهمانى نقير


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*مش عارفا بامانه يا اما انا مش فاهماكي المره دي او انتي مش عارفا تفهميني هههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

طيب

نسيبها كدة 
رايك 
ورايى 

واللى يفهم  حاجة يبقى يعلق 

و


 ننتقل لنقطة نقار تالية


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

*نقطة نقار 7 *


*ترضى مراتك تصرف على البيت *

*ولا لا لية *





*بصفتى ناقر *

* بقول ومالة مش الاتنين واحد *


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه يعني يسوع احنا مش بيحبنا هههههههههههه*

*بس هو الدعم للكلام مش ليا ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*مراتي تصرف علي البيت كيف؟؟؟؟؟
مراتي ممكن تساعد في رفع مستوي البيت لو هي شاغلة و عاوزة تساعد بس لكن غير كده الراجل هو المسئول الاول و الاخير عن مصاريف البيت*


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

*انا عني هنقلك راي زوجي المره دي مش رايي ههههههههههه*

*هو بيرفض الفكره تمامااااا حتى فكرة المساعده كمان بيرفضها*

*بس رايي الشخصي انه الافضل انها تشتغل وتصرف عالبيت عشان كيانها كامراه *

*ومش هتعمق اكتر عشان القنابل متنفجرش ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *مراتي تصرف علي البيت كيف؟؟؟؟؟*
> *مراتي ممكن*
> 
> 
> ...


 

:download:

*راى جميل فعلا ماجد*

*متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة*


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا عني هنقلك راي زوجي المره دي مش رايي ههههههههههه*​
> 
> *هو بيرفض الفكره تمامااااا حتى فكرة المساعده كمان بيرفضها*​
> *بس رايي الشخصي انه الافضل انها تشتغل وتصرف عالبيت عشان كيانها كامراه *​
> *ومش هتعمق اكتر عشان القنابل متنفجرش ههههههههههههه*​


 

:download:

زوجى لة نفس راى زوجك 

نقير اية دة اللى متفق مع ناقر 

شكل الموضوع فى حب نقير 
مش

ناقر ونقير 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شايفة  بسم الصليب 

الحوار بيقرب نقاط التفكير ازاى 

ومهما اختلفنا ممكن جدا نتجنب الخلاف 

طالما المحبة قوية فى الملك المسيح


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> زوجى لة نفس راى زوجك
> 
> ...



*انا عني مش بختلف مع اي حد والحمدلله *

*الدنيا عودتني مهما تكون ارائي او قناعاتي مختلفه عن اللي قبالي*

*احترم رايه ولكن احاول دايما اتعامل بمحبه لانها هي الوحيده اللي ممكن تحافظ على صلة الوصل *

*بشكل مستمر وبين اي حد *

*بعدين صحيح احنا بنختلف دايما بس اكيد يعني لازم يكون في نقاط اتفاق بينا *

*وعلى فكره الاختلاف معك بالنسبه الي متعه وخصوصا نقارنا المستمر المعتمد عالمحبه ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا عني مش بختلف مع اي حد والحمدلله *​
> 
> *الدنيا عودتني مهما تكون ارائي او قناعاتي مختلفه عن اللي قبالي*​
> *احترم رايه ولكن احاول دايما اتعامل بمحبه لانها هي الوحيده اللي ممكن تحافظ على صلة الوصل *​
> ...


 

:download:

ربنا يديم النقار قصدى المحبة ميس نقير 


متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2010)

> *ترضى مراتك تصرف على البيت
> 
> ولا لا لية *
> 
> ...


*طبعا مفيش مانع ابدا من  وجهة نظرى*
*يعنى مثلا زوج وزوجة الزوج يعمل باليومية يعنى  هو ورزقة على اللة وجات فرصة للزوجة انها تعمل بوظيفة ثابتة اية المانع يقول لا تقكير مش منطقى طبعا*
*على قكرة 40% من الاسر قى مصر حاليا تعيلها المراة نتيجة اسباب عديدة منها مثلا مرض الزوج وعدم قدرتة على العمل*
*فية بقى بعض الحالات يكون الزوج ميسرماليا يقول لا الزوجةتهتم بالبيت مفيهاش مشكلة على اساس موافقة الزوجة على كدة لكن لو حبت تشتغل بحيث ان الشغل دة مش هايجى على خساب بيتها واولادها وخصوصا هما مش قى احتياج ليية وهاتقدر توفق المنطقى انة مش يعترض*
*يعنى موضوع الشغل دة مرتبط بظروف كل اسرة على حدة وحسب احتياجها*
*على قكرة الشباب ( جزء كبيير) دلوقت قىالزمن دة لما بيدور على عروسة بيفضل انها تكون شغالة عشان  تكون ايدها معاة انهم يبنوا المستقبل مع بعض*
*ولوحد قال لا  مش كتيير بيفكر كدة هاقولك لو الدنيا متسهلة كدة ليية بقى نسبة عدم الجواز بقت كبييرة جدا*
*اكييد اهم اسببب هو الحالة المادية مش كدةولااية*


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

بناقر  جامد مع 

ا / علاء كامل 
وجاية


----------

